# Fiddler Crabs



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering what you need to take care of these? What do they eat? What kind of tank setup?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd suggest searching the forum, there's a load of information here.
In short they need:
-brackish water (around 1.005 gravity = 2 tbsp marine salt per gallon)
-75-82*f
-access to land, above water
-filtration

They eat just about anything, they're scavengers. Veggies, fish, shrimp, etc.
You need a minimum of 10 gallon tank for 3 or 4 happy individuals. You can go with a 5 or 5.5 for 1 or 2 crab, but that's kinda small, as they like to roam.
Brackish means between freshwater and marine water. For these guys, two leveled tablespoons of MARINE, not aquarium, salt will give you a gravity of about 1.006 which is adequate for their well-being
If you do not give them access above water, they will slowly drown over time.

Males have one large claw, while females have two tiny claws. Do NOT get more than 1 male for each 2 females, otherwise you will have a lot of fights, lost limbs and stress. Stick to one male in a 10g and 2 or 3 females.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you for the help but i have another question. Is it easier to keep fiddler or red clawed crabs or is it the same?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

It depends on what you want to do. If you want to keep more than one in a 10 gallon, fiddlers are easier to keep but you need a sand substrate. Red clawed crabs in my experience like solitude. Fiddlers may also like an actual beach-like set-up, with sand sticking out of the water whereas red claws are happy with just about anything that sticks outside the water.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks again. Sorry for asking so many questions but do i need add that stuff you put in fish tanks to get rid of the chlorine?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, it is vital that the chlorine is removed.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

are fiddler crabd and mini crabs the same thing


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/invertebrates/6553-fiddler-crab-home.html
This post should help!


----------

